# Ice Maker makes Blocks of ice



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

Rick, It might be simpler and less expensive to replace the ice maker then keep swapping misc. parts 

Talk to the ice maker, let it know you are upset and considering replacing it.
Turn it off for a few days. If it misbehaves after that...well


----------

